# Oatmeal Brulee with Macerated Berries



## pdswife (Feb 4, 2005)

Oatmeal Brulee with Macerated Berries

3 ¼ cups water
¼ cup plus 4 teaspoons granulated sugar
2 cups mixed berries
¼ cup Champagne
1 TBS. fresh mint
½ very cold cream
2 large eggs
3 TBS. packed brown sugar
¼ Tsp. salt
1 ½ cups old fashioned rolled oats

Macerate the berries:  
Combine ¼ cup water and ¼ cup sugar
in a small sauce pan and heat over mod. high heat stirring until
sugar is dissolved.  Remove from heat.  Gently stir together the berries, Champagne ( if using), mint and sugar syrup in a bowl.  Cover and refrigerate, stirring occasionally, for at least 4 hours.

Put racks in upper and lower thirds of the oven. Preheat to 400 degrees.

Make the custard:  
Whisk ¼ cup cream in a small bowl until it just holds stiff peaks.  Whisk together eggs, brown sugar and remaining ¼ cup cream in another bowl.  Then gently whisk in the whipped cream.

Assemble and bake the Brulees:

Bring remaining three cups water and salt to a boil in a 
heavy sauce pan. Stir in oats and cook over mod heat, stirring
occasionally, until thickened and tender, about 5 minutes.

Divide oatmeal up among four flameproof soup bowls and smooth with
the back of a spoon.  

Pour custard over oatmeal.  Put bowls on oven racks and bake, switching
position halfway through the baking, until set.  About 12 minutes.  ( or transfer oatmeal toa  very shallow 2 quart baking dish and cover with custard and bake in the middle of the oven for 12- 15 minutes.  

Sprinkle 1 tsp.  granulated sugar evenly over each custard.  Caramelize topping on one
bowl at a time with your blowtorch, moving flame evenly back and forth, until
sugar is melted and caramelized.  

With a slotted spoon, mound some berries in the center of each bowl, and serve remaining berries on the side.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2005)

This sounds great T

(I guess you can tell I moved it)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> This sounds great T
> 
> (I guess you can tell I moved it)




I wasn't sure where to put it...  it was in the breakfast section of the cookbook.. but, it has fruit and could certainly be a dessert... 

Thanks for moving me to where I belong!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 5, 2005)

YUM!

This sounds delicious. Thanks!


----------

